# First Ride Photos - 2014 Salsa El Mariachi Single Speed



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Just back from my first ever ride on a SS and the maiden voyage for my new El Mariachi. This is a new bike in the Salsa line up and all El Mariachi's have new geometry this year.

I'm not a bike components expert like many people who post here, but I thought I'd post my thoughts and some photos.

My ride was 16 miles with 1,000' of elevation gain. The trail was rolling desert on decomposed granite (very slick).

I was super impressed with the climbing. I run the same Nobby Nic tires on my FS bike and the rear tire was a lot more hooked up on the climbs out of the washes on the EM. It is very easy to spin the tire on the the little granite chunks here. Standing up on the FS bike always leads to rear tire loss of traction, but not on this bike.

I went with 32/20 gearing as a starting point and it seemed to be just about right for the terrain and my strength. I can tell I have a ways to go before tackling sustained climbs. The drive train is absolutely silent.

I have a Fox CTD front fork on order - we have a lot of chunk here. I'm pretty sore in my upper back, neck and shoulders right now.

I'm really excited to have a SS and my first impression is that I will be very happy with the EM.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice. I like that - a lot!
What are those hubs BTW?


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Andy R said:


> Nice. I like that - a lot!
> What are those hubs BTW?


They are labeled Salsa 2 by Formula. Nice that the rear hub is SS specific - no spacers.


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome ride! Love that El Mar. Post again once you get the fork. I'd probably do the same upgrade. 

- Mark


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a hot bike. I was going to get one of those but i got a sweet deal on a 2013 El Mariachi Ti frame so naturally I had to take advantage of it. I love that color way. It reminds me of the vintage La Vie Claire pro cycling kit.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice looking bike, always had a spot for the El Mar


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice indeed!

Appreciate the pics too, they skimp on the Salsa website.

Would you mind running thru your thoughts on why you got that?

I am strongly considering one... What do you think of the alternator drop outs?

Thanks in advance


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

i hate you TS and your beautiful bike.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

A lot of my decision was based on my LBS. The owner races SS's and he was always having problems with rear wheels slipping loose in the dropouts. A friend of his recommended the Salsa's. He loved the alternator dropout and started carrying the bikes last year. He and his crew are big proponents of the design.

I seriously considered a Spot Honey Badger. But, with the $1,399 price of the EM, I figured I could have a nicer fork and still be under the Honey Badger price by a few hundred bucks. The belt drive on the Spot is intriguing, but it is less expensive to change gearing on a chain bike.



isis07734 said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> Appreciate the pics too, they skimp on the Salsa website.
> 
> ...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I like what Salsa did with the slightly slacker HA, shorter CS and slightly longer ETT. I had a 2009 El Mar and didn't like the bland handling. Looks like this new one should be a vast improvement. One other thing I didn't like was the 3 different allen keys needed to adjust chain tension. Otherwise was a solid bike.


----------



## pjdickerman (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't wait for my El Mar SS to arrive too. I too was considering the Honey Badger SS and much like you went with the El Mar since this will be my first SS and I want to be able to switch gearing more easily and cheaply. I may end up adding a suspension fork too, but I think I'll ride it for a little while before deciding. My LBS is telling me late December since I was too late to grab one off Salsa's first shipment.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

pjdickerman said:


> My LBS is telling me late December since I was too late to grab one off Salsa's first shipment.


Hmm, I didn't even preorder mine. My LBS ordered them for inventory and I was there the day they arrived. I'm sure you could find one in stock if you want to have it shipped.


----------



## awardenaar (Nov 19, 2013)

First time poster here, and I hope I'm not threadjacking by posting pics of my first ride on my 2014 El Mariachi SS, but I figured I'd share the love.

It arrived this weekend, and today we went on a rainy ride up Rocky Butte in Portland, OR.

The wet weather is heavily upon us in PDX, and I doubt I'll be able to take this beauty on singletrack any time soon, but I've equipped it with a pair of Big Apples, and I plan to spend the next few months acquainting myself with the bike on pavement and gravel.

Gearing is the 32/18 configuration that the bike came with. I've swapped in On One Mary bars and a Brooks Cambium C17 saddle. The pedals are DMR Vaults. 

Loving it so far!


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to MTBR, to two new members on this post!

Looks great! I don't know anything about that style of handle bars. 

I was a career long Northwesterner - Seattle (eastside) and Bend. Glad to be in sunny warm Arizona!


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a 2010 El Mar but i cannot find a link to the original Geometry. Can anyone help?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> I have a 2010 El Mar but i cannot find a link to the original Geometry. Can anyone help?


Same as 2013 model:

2013 El Mariachi 2 Frame | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

phsycle said:


> Same as 2013 model:
> 
> 2013 El Mariachi 2 Frame | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


Thanks!


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome pics, looks like a perfect little commuter set up!

I saw a post saying that 3 allen wrenches were needed at one time to adjust alts, only see two nuts on the 2014 pics though. Something change?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

isis07734 said:


> I saw a post saying that 3 allen wrenches were needed at one time to adjust alts, only see two nuts on the 2014 pics though. Something change?


Nothing changed. The third is the adjusting bolt that helps with alignment and prevents slippage. You can see the little bolt by the rear axle in this (huge) picture. I'm not going to post the actual image, but just provide a link.

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net.../2013/08/Salsa-2014-Bikes-Saddle-Drive-36.jpg


----------



## illmonk (Mar 19, 2012)

first time poster here as well. the 2014 EM comes set up tubeless, right? also, what do you think of the crankset- heavy? wondering if i should think about replacing the cranks. waiting for mine to arrive, hopefully this month.


----------



## awardenaar (Nov 19, 2013)

It's tubeless ready with the included wheel set, but isn't tubeless by default. Or at least my LBS didn't set it up as tubeless (which is fine with me).


----------



## illmonk (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks, award... what about the cranks- do they need upgrading or are do they hold their own? i'm wondering if they're not comparable to other branded cranks (at least the arms).


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Cranks are fine. No need to change it, as you won't notice anything much different by going with more expensive cranks.

I would just ride as-is. Maybe change the saddle if it doesn't work out for you. Other parts look pretty solid. I like that they spec'ed it with Shimano hydro brakes, as they are very reliable and perform well. For future upgrades, I would say get some better wheels as I'm sure those aren't the lightest (someone correct me if I'm wrong. Not sure who Salsa uses for their rebranded hubs). And maybe a carbon fork.

The new El Mar SS's look great. I love that color scheme.


----------



## awardenaar (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure how I would assess the cranks at this point. They seem solid and not too heavy, but the bike isn't all that light compared to some SS 29ers. I think it's just over 25 pounds.

It seems to me that all of the components it ships with are at least decent. Nothing screams "Replace me!" (though I did immediately swap out the saddle for the vegan Brooks).


----------



## illmonk (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks, phsycle. if the wheels (rims) are really comparable to the stans archs, they should be ok. i hear ok things about the archs from a friend who has top of the line wheels on some of his bikes..


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Those Rapid rims are good rims. They're actually slightly wider than the Arch (EX) rims, which is a good thing, in my opinion. Again, I would just run it as-is and have fun with it.


----------



## JPDJR (Oct 17, 2013)

Super sic bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

got the same bike, awesome bike, made the rims tubeless together with maxxiss ikons, dont like the schwalbes and put a rotor q-ring singlespeed 34 on the front. my other bikes are sitting in the shed unused, riding the el mar all the time, loving it and loving the singlespeed expierience


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

I finally got the Fox CTD fork installed. My sophisticated bathroom scale says the bike weighs 26.2 lbs. I also went tubeless and changed tires.

First ride with the new set-up tomorrow morning.


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

nice, very nice, is the fork tapered 1/8-1/5


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Nice looking bike. I love the way, it looks like, you can adjust the tension.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

I know it is tapered, not sure of the exact size. LBS ordered and installed for me. They did mention that it is the first time they had seen a tapered steer tube on a rigid fork - the one that came on the bike.

Robert - yes the fork is adjustable. CTD = Climb (firm), Trail (medium), Descend (soft). Rebound is also adjustable.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Been enjoying my El Mar for a few years now.
Single & Geared.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

22 miles yesterday including 10.2 miles on the McDowell race loop (Phoenix). Finished the rocky rolling lap in 58 minutes, which surprised me for being on a SS. Love this bike!


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice bikes guys....Any feedback on the ride qualities. Stiff, flexy. beats you up, climbs well? Just wondering what it rides like?. How much does the frame weigh? Would you buy it again after you know what the new frame is all about?.....Thanks for the input...


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Your question is timely, I'm just back from a group ride on my EM SS and I'm really excited.

Background - I'm in my 50's and after a 10 year layoff from MTBing I went bike shopping this past summer. I ended up with a Santa Cruz Solo (27.5). To tell the truth, I don't like it much. It's a fine bike, but for me the head tube angle is too slack, the bike doesn't turn like I used to ride and I can't get out of the saddle and mash the pedals like I'm used to.

I decided to give SS a try, thinking my legs would get stronger. I absolutely love riding the El Mariachi! Today I did a group ride with about a dozen guys and I kept up with the fast guys on full squish bikes. We were riding in the Phoenix Mountains - rocky, bumpy, intermediate technical, up an down, flowing, fast. Sure, I had to HAB out of a few steep rocky washes, but so did they.

The EM did everything better than my Solo. Yes, my back will get tired quicker when riding rocky, chunky stuff on the hard tail. I'm not sure how I will do on long steep climbs.

There is no question that I'm faster on the EM. That can be attributed to several things - hard tail = better pedaling and acceleration; 29" = better rolling over stuff; steeper head tube angle = quicker turning and better handling thru corners and chunk.

I'm so excited about this bike I decided to switch to the SS for next weekends 10 hour Dawn to Dusk race. I haven't done enough training, but I hope to complete 60-75 miles on a pretty easy course.

OK, I'll shut up. Just get one!



dancruz said:


> Nice bikes guys....Any feedback on the ride qualities. Stiff, flexy. beats you up, climbs well? Just wondering what it rides like?. How much does the frame weigh? Would you buy it again after you know what the new frame is all about?.....Thanks for the input...


----------



## mcim29 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey Fellas,

Santa was good to me this year.. The bike came with Swab-nooby. I went to my LBS to have them swap out the tires to werwolf 2.5 in the front and Saguro geox in the rear. They're charging me to set them up tubeless. Wheels say tubeless compatible.. Has anyone taken the tires off themselves are they taped?


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

mcim29 said:


> hey Fellas,
> 
> Santa was good to me this year.. The bike came with Swab-nooby. I went to my LBS to have them swap out the tires to werwolf 2.5 in the front and Saguro geox in the rear. They're charging me to set them up tubeless. Wheels say tubeless compatible.. Has anyone taken the tires off themselves are they taped?


Congratulations! You will love it. I had my LBS swap tires and set up tubeless. I don't think the rims are taped.


----------



## mcim29 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Mark,

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting ripped off. Oh well I should have checked. Have you made any other changes besides the tires? How are the breaks I'm use to BB7's.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Just the Fox fork as shown in this thread. The brakes are good, comparable to my XT's on my SC.

Today I did 20 miles in Sedona on my SC and was wishing in had my El Mar. Although with climbs and major chunk, I'd probably be more sore than I am!


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

rims not taped, rear cog is a very cheap one, didn`t like it, changed it for a surly cog, chain is good kmc, good crank and bottom bracket, i was suprised how comfortable the wtb saddle is, even on 50 mile rides no problems, brakes are excellent, have xt etc on other bikes, but these are just as good,excellent frame and fork, like the 15 mm thru axle, good hubs made by formula,smooth ride overall, dont use my other bikes a lot any more, have fun with it, its a blast


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

I was fondling one of those at Flat Tire Bike shop this weekend...looks like it would be a perfect Browns Ranch bike for me, since that's about all I ever get to ride anymore...


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Brown's Ranch is exactly what I thought of when I got mine. But now I'm taking it almost everywhere, Trail 100, Hawes, etc. I have the Cave Creek race loop on my list, but that is a lot of climbing for a SS!



blaklabl said:


> I was fondling one of those at Flat Tire Bike shop this weekend...looks like it would be a perfect Browns Ranch bike for me, since that's about all I ever get to ride anymore...


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

I have ridden SS all over the valley off and on for 15 years, but along with other disciplines and its never been the main thing. When I don't have one, I always miss it. I have owned 2 El Mar's over the years, solid bikes.

Now that my boys are a little older and really getting into riding, we've been spending a lot of time riding out at Browns. Since I am "teaching" a 10 & 12 YO how to mountain bike, I'm not attempting to set world records and think I would enjoy the simplicity again. I just need to get off my ass and sell my Ventana El Terremoto.

Thanks for your input, that bike is so hot. I even like it with the suspension fork.


----------



## mcim29 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey All,

I have the 14 ElMar SS. I'm looking to sell off the stock wheel set any ideas what I would be able to get for them? I only have 35 miles on the bike.


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the El Mar frames are or will be available?


----------



## gsapost (Sep 21, 2014)

Slightly OT. Anyone that would be interested in selling a 2014 El Mariachi rigid fork.


----------



## gingertooth (Aug 8, 2007)

My new 2014 El Mar SS in General Lee Orange......lovin it. just need to lighten it up and swap the G2 offset fork on it.......


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Cool Bike and I like the color.


----------

